# The Soros/Democrat Migrant Caravan stalls at Southern Mexico Border on a Bridge !



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

This uniquely timed caravan of migrants from Honduras/Guatemala that
is now stalled on the bridge between Guatemala and Mexico was designed to
land at the border right before the Nov 6th Elections....this is nothing less
than an invasion of Migrants being used by George Soros and the Democrats
just as the Democrats used a mentally deranged Dr Christine Blasey-Ford.
There is multiple videos of individuals paying the Migrants cash as they 
merged with the caravan....
This was all staged from the outset to inflict harm onto the President and his
administration.







They ( Democrats ) didn't plan on Mexico protecting their Southern Border, or
at least putting up some sort of resistance to stop it ....Now the timeline is a big
mess and the Agenda has been exposed !

This is nothing short of and invasion and the Military should be deployed if they
attempt to continue north and breach the United States Border !
The President should use all measures possible to counter the invaders ( Migrants )....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>



*That's the TRUTH !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 19, 2018)

Make the border go away again!


----------

